# Yamaha HTR-6230 not turning ON!!!



## lockcri (Mar 11, 2010)

The receiver is not turning on!!!
Brand new, just arrived from US (i´m in Brazil with no way to turn it back), the ac pwr is correct, 127VAC/60Hz, when pressed the Standby/ON button i can hear a relay closing and opening, measured the input on the transformer, relay is not holding closed, the AC show up when relay closes and disappear when it opens, any guess? Electrical Drawings or authorized services/warranties on Brazil would be appreciated.


----------

